# Weatherstrip



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Been a while since I bought parts, and wondering where the best place to get a complete set of weatherstrip would be? This is for a '65 that I finally have running and moving. Getting excited about possibly driving it this summer and figured I better get the windows put back in sometime soon.

Checked YearOne and Ames briefly but did not see what I was hoping for. Also saw some stuff on eBay but the price made me skeptical that those are complete kits of decent quality.

Thanks.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Steele Rubber Products

Steele Rubber Products - Quality Crafted Automotive Rubber Parts and Weatherstripping


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Another option is OPGI. They have two different kits available. Was just looking at weather stripping in their new 2014 catalog last evening. That said, I have no idea on the quality of the product. Matt


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Softseal makes a good product also.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Just replaced my window and door weather strip on my '65 HT. All came from softseal. They fit as good as expected, seeing they are repo's, no major problems, except for the vent window seals. The new ones are not quite as wide as the originals, so they don't cover as much of the front beltline trim as the originals.

Still worth the purchase though.


----------

